# "Unprofessional" Curry Hid Out In Bulls Locker Room



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Eddy Curry rode a stationary bicycle, warming up for a game in which he didn't play, when his cell phone rang inside the Bulls' locker room Wednesday night.

That's taboo, per team rules. Ten seconds later, it rang again.

"Turn it off," Kendall Gill snapped. "Be a pro."

Curry, clearly embarrassed, complied. But Curry couldn't help stifling a laugh when he discovered who claimed to be calling—*Eddie Robinson*, from the other side of the room.

The pregame silliness extended once the game began, even though Curry's bruised right thigh and unprepared wardrobe—he had only a T-shirt and jeans—kept him from joining his teammates on the bench.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7566845.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

How many people of even average intelligence could put up with coaching mental midgets like EC? This is the kind of stuff you might expect to have to deal with if you were coaching an 8th grade AAU team. 

And as for Robinson, this appears to be just another example of a player who once he got his nice contract could care less about where his team is headed.

And all this losing is the coaching staff's fault??

What a group! 
:hurl: :drool:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Embarressing - Thats the word Blizzy


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I smell a clean out.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> I smell a clean out.


Cleanout is good and I’m ready…”gentleman’s start yoooooour chainsaws”….


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am speechless.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This is unbelievable. just when you thought it couldnt get worse....it did.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Rodman participated in wrestlemania the night before a finals game, which is about 100x worse then this, and did Phil really care? Who gives a crap if your phone rings 10 minutes before a game? This is a reach on unprofessionalism. If the coaching staff is going to treat their players like kids, then kid like is how they are going to act. This is a non-issue. Period


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Rodman participated in wrestlemania the night before a finals game, which is about 100x worse then this, and did Phil really care? Who gives a crap if your phone rings 10 minutes before a game? This is a reach on unprofessionalism. If the coaching staff is going to treat their players like kids, then kid like is how they are going to act. This is a non-issue. Period


Rlucas, for you everything is “non-issue”, even if Curry will have a crap in the middle of the locker room! :laugh:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> Rlucas, for you everything is “non-issue”, even if Curry will have a crap in the middle of the locker room! :laugh:


:rofl:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Rodman participated in wrestlemania the night before a finals game, which is about 100x worse then this, and did Phil really care? Who gives a crap if your phone rings 10 minutes before a game? This is a reach on unprofessionalism. If the coaching staff is going to treat their players like kids, then kid like is how they are going to act. This is a non-issue. Period


You're absolutely wrong and off target. First of all, Rodman was a 35 year old man playing for a championship team. And with the Bulls, all of his antics took place away from the locker room and basketball floor. When the Bulls traded for him they knew exactly what they were getting: the league's leading rebounder and a top fliite defender with a quirky lifestyle. This Bulls team has the worst record in the league and Curry has yet to establish himself in the league in any way, shape or form. Secondly, the real lack of professionalism lies in Curry's failure to dress properly so that he could at least support his teammates from the bench. A T-shirt and jeans...give me a break!


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> This Bulls team has the worst record in the league and Curry has yet to establish himself in the league in any way, shape or form. Secondly, the real lack of professionalism lies in Curry's failure to dress properly so that he could at least support his teammates from the bench. A T-shirt and jeans...give me a break!


100%truth!


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*ys*

This ISs a NON ISSUE. Its complete and total BS by Skiles and the coaching staff. We are in the Business of winning games, NOT babysitting and comming up with stupid tic tac rules. A coach is supposed to be a friend and get along with his players. Not act like a damn dictator. I think they guys have just quit playing for him and his rediculous rules.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> This ISs a NON ISSUE. Its complete and total BS by Skiles and the coaching staff. We are in the Business of winning games, NOT babysitting and comming up with stupid tic tac rules. A coach is supposed to be a friend and get along with his players. Not act like a damn dictator. I think they guys have just quit playing for him and his rediculous rules.


I understand that you are in service, so you should know better about the rules and discipline…:no:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand that you are in service, so you should know better about the rules and discipline…:no:


and you should know better than to tell others what they know.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Non-issue. Eddy has been working hard to improve his play since skiles became head coach. And along with hinrich, he is our only long term starter and a legitimet NBA starter. I will give chandler a break due to his back because he did look good until his injury. But my guess is not. JC is quickly moving toward a career as a back combo 6th man guard.

So lets get off curry's back. Stat's wise he is one of the better centers in the league and has improved every year and will no doubt continue too. Instead of riding him all the time on this board maybe we should consider why he is has to play with so many over the hill vets, undrafted rookies, and marginal nba players.

david


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> This ISs a NON ISSUE. Its complete and total BS by Skiles and the coaching staff. We are in the Business of winning games, NOT babysitting and comming up with stupid tic tac rules. A coach is supposed to be a friend and get along with his players. Not act like a damn dictator. I think they guys have just quit playing for him and his rediculous rules.


What did Skiles have to do with this? First of all, the cell phone rule is very common across the league. Secondly, no team is going to permit one of their players to sit on the bench during the game in a T-shirt and jeans. And Curry knows this. Please stop blaming Skiles for Curry's childish and irresponsible behavior.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Rodman participated in wrestlemania the night before a finals game, which is about 100x worse then this, and did Phil really care? Who gives a crap if your phone rings 10 minutes before a game? This is a reach on unprofessionalism. If the coaching staff is going to treat their players like kids, then kid like is how they are going to act. This is a non-issue. Period


Big dofference when YOUR IN THE FINALS!!! Going for the teams 6th CHAMPIONSHIP!

Compared to winning only 100+ games over the last 6 years!


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand that you are in service, so you should know better about the rules and discipline…:no:


 What does that have to do with basketball?!?! I searve my country by deploying to Iraq and the middle east! That is Discipline. It doesnt even compare with playing a game for a living.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*In truth this is very small*

A cell phone on ? c'mon i've seen bigger and i've seen badder. And to those who want to know the calibur of your team does not dictate appropiate behavior if you are wrong you are simply that, its not weighed against the wins and losses your team racks up. for instance damon stoudamire getting bagged for weed isn't a lesser crime because his basketball team wins more than half its games usually, What Rodman did was in the scheme of things foolish but not unprofessional he was there for work the next day and thats what counts. Phil jackson only cared that you were doing your job not what you did when you weren't ,there is something to be said for that ,i'm not a big believer in holding players hands(who are grown ups by the way) and micromanaging things ...Pax had his chance and failed when he let the 20 yearold duo C& C pass up on playing in summer league while the previous year krause had the 25 yr. fizer there.to me at this point it comes off weak and reactive to problem that already happened, talking big in the winter about something he was supposedly on top of in the summer leaves me a little irritated


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> What does that have to do with basketball?!?! I searve my country by deploying to Iraq and the middle east! That is Discipline. It doesnt even compare with playing a game for a living.


Don’t cry I was in the service for 10 years! For them (Bulls) it is a job (as it was for me) and you must be professional. If you are not then go back to school!


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

> Secondly, no team is going to permit one of their players to sit on the bench during the game in a T-shirt and jeans.


i've seen LeBron on the bench wearing a T-Shirt and Jeans with a Yankee hat.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Infamous 210</b>!
> 
> 
> i've seen LeBron on the bench wearing a T-Shirt and Jeans with a Yankee hat.


I take your word for it. But, would you consider that the exception or the rule?


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> Don’t cry I was in the service for 10 years! For them (Bulls) it is a job (as it was for me) and you must be professional. If you are not then go back to school!


 You are comparing two totally different things. Your telling me that You NEVER not once made a mistake or did something wrong in the military?! Why did you get out? Probably because you sere tired of them telling you what to do, and controlling little things in your life that are not big issues but the military makes it that way. The difference is I have to deal with it. Eddy plays basketball and having a cell phone ring is not gonna hurt his production on the court. Its BS and its skiles way of trying to prove that he is in charge. There is no reason for it. He could have dealt with this privatly but instead choose to put it out to the media, so now people like you can bash on curry some more for what should have been a meaning less incident.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> What did Skiles have to do with this? First of all, the cell phone rule is very common across the league. Secondly, no team is going to permit one of their players to sit on the bench during the game in a T-shirt and jeans. And Curry knows this. Please stop blaming Skiles for Curry's childish and irresponsible behavior.


childish and irresponsible? For talking on a cell phone while riding a bike? Whats so childish and irresponsible about that? What if it was an emergency? Thats a stupid rule and its one that is NOT COMMON across the NBA. I have seen on ABC countless times locker room pictures with guys on a cell phone. I was perusing my Jordan book yesterday and guess what, there is Jordan on a cell phone in the lockerroom before a game. This is another example of getting what you deserve. you treat someone like a kid, they are going to act like a kid. If you treat someone like an adult, they will act like an adult. Something that our front office and coaching staff doesnt understand yet


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You guys crack me up. This is the best news to discuss? What about the fact that we shot 30% from the floor and absolutely got manhandled?

Skiles, you're right, it isn't about stats... it's about your coaching.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> You are comparing two totally different things. Your telling me that You NEVER not once made a mistake or did something wrong in the military?! Why did you get out? Probably because you sere tired of them telling you what to do, and controlling little things in your life that are not big issues but the military makes it that way. The difference is I have to deal with it. Eddy plays basketball and having a cell phone ring is not gonna hurt his production on the court. Its BS and its skiles way of trying to prove that he is in charge. There is no reason for it. He could have dealt with this privatly but instead choose to put it out to the media, so now people like you can bash on curry some more for what should have been a meaning less incident.


Unlimited, your 100% right. You deserve a 5 for putting it this perfectly


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> You are comparing two totally different things. Your telling me that You NEVER not once made a mistake or did something wrong in the military?! Why did you get out? Probably because you sere tired of them telling you what to do, and controlling little things in your life that are not big issues but the military makes it that way. The difference is I have to deal with it. Eddy plays basketball and having a cell phone ring is not gonna hurt his production on the court. Its BS and its skiles way of trying to prove that he is in charge. There is no reason for it. He could have dealt with this privatly but instead choose to put it out to the media, so now people like you can bash on curry some more for what should have been a meaning less incident.


Oh boy…I’m speechless…anyway I wish you good luck in Iraq (be careful man…).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Artest wore sweat pants and a Wizards jersey to one game I believe. Sure, Floyd flipped out but no one called Artest childish or irresponsible for that. It was why was Floyd such a **** for caring? But i guess the double standard exists?


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Unlimited, your 100% right. You deserve a 5 for putting it this perfectly


 Thank you. Finally someone agrees with me!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> This ISs a NON ISSUE. Its complete and total BS by Skiles and the coaching staff. We are in the Business of winning games, NOT babysitting and comming up with stupid tic tac rules. A coach is supposed to be a friend and get along with his players. Not act like a damn dictator. I think they guys have just quit playing for him and his rediculous rules.


What did Skiles do about the cell phone? From the article, we have to assume he did nothing, because he is never mentioned. Some of you guys, I think, are assuming that is the reason Eddy didn't play. Fact is, Eddy wasn't going to play the game anyway because he had a bruised thigh.

If anything, this article is a comment on how having ERob in the locker room is having a negative impact on the team. He seems to be going out of his way to undermine what the Bull is trying to accomplish.

As to cell phones, a rule is a rule. I don't agree with it, either, but there were no repercussions for his cell phone use that made it into the article, so maybe we should not put this on Skiles.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Artest wore sweat pants and a Wizards jersey to one game I believe. Sure, Floyd flipped out but no one called Artest childish or irresponsible for that. It was why was Floyd such a **** for caring? But i guess the double standard exists?


LOL! You take revisionism to new heights with each post! No one called Artest childish??? The man had to be prevented from physically assaulting his coach over the incident. Would you call that mature??


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*more bs*

If I was E rob I would be mad too. He has a great streatch of games and then he sees no action in what ? 3 games? Not one minute? Even E rob at his worst is better than SHirly or linton or dupree!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

.... I like the fact that Erobbery was the caller...kids and their electronics...

The thing that pisses me off is; Eddy was on the bike trying to get ready for the game and a player that had no intension on playing was screwing w/ him. 

The more I read about Erob, the less it bothers me that he's riding the bench. Erob needs to grow up or ship out.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> What did Skiles do about the cell phone? From the article, we have to assume he did nothing, because he is never mentioned. Some of you guys, I think, are assuming that is the reason Eddy didn't play. Fact is, Eddy wasn't going to play the game anyway because he had a bruised thigh.
> ...


Thank you. I don't know where in the article it says that Skiles was the man behind this. It is more a reflection on ERob than anything. Gill probably didn't initially know it was ERob being an idiot.

A team rule was broken by Eddy. It isn't a big deal, but this continual pattern of unprofessional behaviour has continued.


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*wht??*

What does any of this (unprofessional behavior) have to do with Winning and Losing!!!!!!!!!!!! If you want to play that card than Dennis lived is whole damn life in unprofessional behavior but we didnt complain about it then! As long as he went out and grabbed 20 boards. The difference is we are not a good team and you need somebody to pick on and blame.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL! You take revisionism to new heights with each post! No one called Artest childish??? The man had to be prevented from physically assaulting his coach over the incident. Would you call that mature??


Not one person said what Artest did was wrong. i remember succintly reading posts on 2 different sights that basically said Floyds rules were wrong and that he was an idiot for blowing up. I dont see Skiles as being mentioned anywhere in this article, but who else would make a big deal out of it? he is the complainer. Or dont you see that? Oh thats right, skiles is the man and you have to point out what a wonderful job he has done every 3 seconds. Well, .290 isnt very good, and now he is screwing over the fans for not playing his best players. sure, id like to see them lose the rest of the way out. But they ought to give a refund to those people who pay to watch his and Paxs absolute atrocity


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> .... I like the fact that Erobbery was the caller...kids and their electronics...
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is; Eddy was on the bike trying to get ready for the game and a player that had no intension on playing was screwing w/ him.
> ...


That's an excellent point. Curry's trying to loosen up his leg so he can play and Robinson apparently thought it was cute to be a distraction.

Just the kind of guy you want in a struggling team's clubhouse, right?


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*wow*

What the hell is the big deal here. A phone call DISTRACTED him from getting loose?? Im glad to see that the guys are friends and get along. They were just messing around. Were they supposed to sit there stone faced up mentaly prepare for the game?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: wht??*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> What does any of this (unprofessional behavior) have to do with Winning and Losing!!!!!!!!!!!!


Everything IMO. 

Dennis was an oddity, he wasn't on time for anything but he did put in the work. I would also say in retrospect, Dennis's problems w/ the booze lead to his unprofessionalism. Dennis was one man not a majority of the team.

I want the 3 c's to grow but if the don't know how to be men and professionals, we are never going to win shoop.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This is really sad and depressing. Apparently it's gotten to the point where we're making a huge deal out of something so small.

Is it really a big issue if ERob jokes around in the locker room before a game? Hell, he knows he's not going to play anyway and besides, it's a harmless joke. Yes, I know, it shows "unprofessionalism." Give me a break. There are far bigger issues to focus on. Things that actually matter. I bet every team has a player who jokes around before games, even big games where most players are tight and need to be kept somewhat loose.

It's really sad that some fans have been driven to thinking things like this are really the issue. It's somewhat shading what the real problems are. The bottom line is we suck. We're horrible. The worst team in the league. It's not because Eddy Curry wore jeans and answered his cell phone and it's not because Tyson doesn't pull up his shorts. I'm getting really annoyed by Skiles' constant banter. Eventhough I do like Skiles the coach much more than Cartwright the coach, the fact is he's barely been better. 

I think a lot of people here have bought into the Scott Skiles "propaganda" about dress code and professionalism, as if that's what needs to be the focus. It's almost like Skiles is lost as to what the actual problem is and is just reaching for what's easily visible. Is that really why this team is so bad? Come on guys, really?


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

Talking on a cell phone is not going to effect the outcome of a game .period.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> This is really sad and depressing. Apparently it's gotten to the point where we're making a huge deal out of something so small.
> 
> Is it really a big issue if ERob jokes around in the locker room before a game? Hell, he knows he's not going to play anyway and besides, it's a harmless joke. Yes, I know, it shows "unprofessionalism." Give me a break. There are far bigger issues to focus on. Things that actually matter. I bet every team has a player who jokes around before games, even big games where most players are tight and need to be kept somewhat loose.
> ...


well put. Skiles is in here trying to be a drill sargent. But it isnt working. In fact, its getting worse. People like to say that Skiles has a better % this year then BC, but remember, BC coached the roughest part of the schedule before getting axed as well. What Skiles has done is try to be a baby sitter. And that isnt his job. He picks at every little behavioral issue. But he misses the boat. When I look at the Bulls I see this. A team with very little talent and almost no balance on the roster. That is Paxs fault. The Rose trade was a step back, both on the court and in the cap (JYD has 3 more years then anyone else we gave up). On the court I see zero offensive philosophy with no spacing and atleast 3 guys in the lane 90% of the time, I see subsititution patterns that make me yearn for the days of Floyd and I see zero adjustments at half. These are things Skiles can work on. But what does he do? he likes to talk about JCs terrible shot selection or Eddy not getting rebounds or Tysons shirt and my personal favorite, conditioning. First off, conditioning shouldnt be an issue at this point because the club has been under him for 4 months. Any conditioning issues at this point is his fault. Its just one excuse after another with this guy. Sure I agree with alot that he says. But you dont air your dirty laundry in public. Thats unproffesional, and if he is the leader of this team, then he is not setting a good example. And that is why this club will not go very far under his control


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think we can really lay this one on Skiles. The cell phone rule may be his rule but Gill doesn't seem to have any problem with it and he is a journeyman vet so it MUST not be that uncommon. My guess would be that players were talking on the phone so much pre-game that SKiles decided enough was enough. I do think we are getting a little worked up over something that really isn't very serious. There are a lot more problems with this team for sure. For one thing the entire team barely outscored T-Mac last night! (he had 62). It seems clear that Bulls are in full on tank mode now. Our leading scorer only played 16 minutes and we paraded out a NBDL lineup most of the night last night giving Shirley, Dupree, and Johnson failry heavy minutes. 

I'm guessing that Eddy wasn't expecting to be imjured and probably didn't pack a suit for the trip. Thats the only reason I can think that he would be dressed appropriately for bench sitting.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Skiles' constant nagging about things like "dress code" and "professionalism" is getting really annoying to me and I'm only on the outside looking in. 

He reminds me of your one friend's mother who was always constantly nagging her kid to clean his room. It's so annoying being the friend of a kid who has a mom like that. Imagine being that kid! At first, he listens because he's "supposed to", but she nags so much that the kid eventually starts tuning her out. It's like Skiles is micro-mom.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This board is soooo damn interesting! Most every morning after a game I'll check out the tribunes on-line site and read KC Johnson's (or whomevers) recap of the game. When he mentioned Gill adminishing Curry for not being a pro I just _knew_ there was going to be at least one thread here about just that. And guess what - he we are.

I'm loving it that folks are blaming Skiles for all of this and he isn't even mentioned in the article. There isn't a single instance of Skiles name. Kendall Gill called Curry out. Not Scott Skiles. But, of course those of you with your agendas have to read into a situation something which isn't there to suit your own points of view rather than taking things at face value. For the most part this isn't that big of a deal. Curry wasn't going to play anyway and it's not because his damn cell phone was ringing. Again, nowhere is it stated that Curry's cell phone ringing was why he didn't play. But noooooooooo. It's Scott - mini Hitler - Skiles with all of his hidden agendas and ego trips that sat Curry because of his cell phone. Even though there isn't one shread of proof about that, you zealots will continue on with your little witch hunts.

Eddy Curry IS unprofessional. If it's a team rule that you turn off your cell phone in the locker room then it's a team rule and he broke it. Do you honestly think Kendall Gill was upset over just that or could it possibly be a whole lot more and that was simply the straw that broke the proverbial camels' back? I would hope that most all of you would turn your cell phones off at a movie theatre. Wouldn't you? 

Keep up the good work guys! Maybe we can have a day where we don't have to bash Jamal Crawford and we can focus more on how Scott Skiles is to blame for world hunger and how John Paxson shot JFK when he was 4 years old.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This board is soooo damn interesting! Most every morning after a game I'll check out the tribunes on-line site and read KC Johnson's (or whomevers) recap of the game. When he mentioned Gill adminishing Curry for not being a pro I just _knew_ there was going to be at least one thread here about just that. And guess what - he we are.
> 
> I'm loving it that folks are blaming Skiles for all of this and he isn't even mentioned in the article. There isn't a single instance of Skiles name. Kendall Gill called Curry out. Not Scott Skiles. But, of course those of you with your agendas have to read into a situation something which isn't there to suit your own points of view rather than taking things at face value. For the most part this isn't that big of a deal. Curry wasn't going to play anyway and it's not because his damn cell phone was ringing. Again, nowhere is it stated that Curry's cell phone ringing was why he didn't play. But noooooooooo. It's Scott - mini Hitler - Skiles with all of his hidden agendas and ego trips that sat Curry because of his cell phone. Even though there isn't one shread of proof about that, you zealots will continue on with your little witch hunts.
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: 5 stars post!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Does anyone else find it curious that Eddy Curry couldn't just put on his uniform and join his teammates on the bench? That's what Eddie Robinson has been doing, and Skiles would probably play just four guys before he would put Robinson in the game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This board is soooo damn interesting! Most every morning after a game I'll check out the tribunes on-line site and read KC Johnson's (or whomevers) recap of the game. When he mentioned Gill adminishing Curry for not being a pro I just _knew_ there was going to be at least one thread here about just that. And guess what - he we are.
> 
> I'm loving it that folks are blaming Skiles for all of this and he isn't even mentioned in the article. There isn't a single instance of Skiles name. Kendall Gill called Curry out. Not Scott Skiles. But, of course those of you with your agendas have to read into a situation something which isn't there to suit your own points of view rather than taking things at face value. For the most part this isn't that big of a deal. Curry wasn't going to play anyway and it's not because his damn cell phone was ringing. Again, nowhere is it stated that Curry's cell phone ringing was why he didn't play. But noooooooooo. It's Scott - mini Hitler - Skiles with all of his hidden agendas and ego trips that sat Curry because of his cell phone. Even though there isn't one shread of proof about that, you zealots will continue on with your little witch hunts.
> ...


Well lets ask the SKiles apologists some questions. Not one has answered any of the questionings pertaining to reality. how do the SKiles apologists answer the question regarding Skiles substitution patterns? Or answer the questions about airing his dirty laundry in the public? Or answer the question about his lack of adjustments at halftime? Or his complete lack of an offensive philosophy? Its always just blame the players. But is this guy providing anything sembling leadership? Id like to hear what the Skiles fans think. They like to create threads about Nonissues like this and point at guys like Curry and Erob, who are both playing pretty good, but dont want to talk about the bottom lines. The bottom line is that we are not a better ball team then the one that ended last year. And outside of a very bad trade, Jwill and a coaching change, nothing has changed much. So how do you guys answer that? Let me guess, by blaming Jamal, Eddie and Eddy? Thats always the easy answer, but not always the correct one either


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> "On the plane, I tried to ice it and keep it bent," Curry said. "But it tightened up."


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

some of you are making it seem like god talked to scott skiles himself and said, " Scott, if you let curry answer this phone your season is doomed". and i really hope that isnt the case, because either skiles would be delusional or you would just have to be completely not serious


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!


:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> If anything, this article is a comment on how having ERob in the locker room is having a negative impact on the team. He seems to be going out of his way to undermine what the Bull is trying to accomplish.


Well, it's about time we saw ERob's competitive spirit. :laugh: 

Seriously, I think you might be right here. ERobbery seems to me to be doing everything in his power to fight back at the slights (some deserved, some not) he's suffered. This has become an ego contest between him and Skiles/Paxson. To me the blame for that primarily has to fall on the management. That doesn't mean I think they have unfair expectations, just that I think they need to understand what they have the power to do and what they don't have the power to do.

To me, it seems like they've hamfisted themselves into a pretty tight spot by making an issue out of something they couldn't fix.

They want ERob to stay late, they want him to practice harder, they want him to play harder, they want him to be ashamed when his team is losing. Those are all fair things to ask for.

But given who they're dealing with, they should have known that it wasn't very realistic to expect and it wasn't in their power to create through any direct enforcement of the rules.

Why? Well for one, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink. For two, what exact leverage do they have to compel ERob to do anything? Public embarrassment? Clearly, he can tit for tat with the Bulls there? Playing time? So what, they're paying him anyway. And speaking of that, they can't stop paying him. My guess is that unless things get really awful, Reinsdorf would not authorize a buyout. It's implicit that the Bulls are in full cost cutting mode... they were unwilling to take on ANY salary at the deadline and they were willing to keep around a turd like Chris Jeffries at the expense of a solid hard-working professional who could actually have a role next year in Blount, all just to save a measely $900k.

Anyway, the point is, Skiles and Pax seem to have misunderstood what they had the power to do because they don't have the power to compel ERob to do anything. And at this point, what is left to be done? There are probably too many bridges burnt to rebuild, but because of the financial reality, they Bulls are stuck with the guy. And even if they managed to talk Reinsdorf into giving him a full buyout, it would likely not help the Bulls on the floor at all. Reinsdorf will still be paying ERob, and because of that, he will adjust the salary he's willing to give actual players accordingly (downward ).

So what do we do?

Realistically, they can't cave in and play the guy now, they'd lose even more credibility. And if he's really a team distraction, as he appear to be, they don't want him around the team. So do what Golden State did with Danny Fortson. Put him on the IL, say he's got a cold, and tell him to go home and not come back to the team. This summer, we offer both our second rounders to Charlotte to take him, or we try to use him as cap filler. If we really can't swing either of those, we beg Reinsdorf to buy him out.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Well lets ask the SKiles apologists some questions. Not one has answered any of the questionings pertaining to reality. how do the SKiles apologists answer the question regarding Skiles substitution patterns? Or answer the questions about airing his dirty laundry in the public? Or answer the question about his lack of adjustments at halftime? Or his complete lack of an offensive philosophy? Its always just blame the players. But is this guy providing anything sembling leadership? Id like to hear what the Skiles fans think. They like to create threads about Nonissues like this and point at guys like Curry and Erob, who are both playing pretty good, but dont want to talk about the bottom lines. The bottom line is that we are not a better ball team then the one that ended last year. And outside of a very bad trade, Jwill and a coaching change, nothing has changed much. So how do you guys answer that? Let me guess, by blaming Jamal, Eddie and Eddy? Thats always the easy answer, but not always the correct one either


Yee Haw!!! This is such fun. You're assuming I'm a Skiles apologist. I'm simply pointing out that he wasn't mentioned in the article and YOU are the one who brings Skiles name into this.

I'm not really sure if Skiles is the right guy for the job or not. What I am sure about is that it wouldn't matter if it was Skiles, Carwright, Rivers, Jackson or even Aeurback coaching this team, the end results wouldn't be all that appreciably different. I've gone on record that my basic philosophy at this level is that the coach doesn't make all that much of a difference. Bad players with a good coach will still lose games and good players with a bad coach will still win games. A bad coach may cost a team a few wins here and there because of his coaching but it really won't be all that much and a good coach will get a few wins out of a team that would otherwise lose but again it won't be that many games.

See, you talk about the easy answer is blaming the players, but isn't it just as much a cop out to blame the coach? In your world it isn't but I really don't see the difference. There's plenty of blame to go around and I tend to think that both the players and the coach are culpable in this situation that we're in now.

You've got to want it and I'm not talking about playing a game. It's about heart and desire. What does a person want to do with his or her life? Go through the motions or fight for what they want and to improve themselves. Eddie Robinson doesn't want it. He got what he wanted out of this league and that was a nice payday. From all I can tell he has no interest in improving himself in any way, shape or form. He's publically stated that he won't drive to the hoop because he's afraid of contact. I've seen very little from Curry that would suggest to me any level of passion or desire for the game. I don't know the kid personally but I'm a little nervous handing over the future of this franchise that I've supported for nearly 30 years on a kid who can't seem to do even the simple things that a professional should do. Jamal? I really do like him and I'm personally hard on the guy because he's probably got more natural talent than Curry. I'd be more inclined to want to hold onto him over Curry because I genuinly believe Jamal wants to get better.

So RLucas, think what you will and go ahead and continue to go after Skiles and Paxson and absolve the players of any responsibility in this mess. It's your right to do so and it's mine to hold my views.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Does anyone else find it curious that Eddy Curry couldn't just put on his uniform and join his teammates on the bench? That's what Eddie Robinson has been doing, and Skiles would probably play just four guys before he would put Robinson in the game.


That seemed strange to me too. The logical thing going through my mind was that Curry _thought_ he would be in uniform, if not playing. The article even said he was on the bike loosening up because he thought he was trying to get ready for the game.

Why is Skiles being mentioned? Because if you read between the lines, it's hard to imagine him not being involved... otherwise why wouldn't Eddy just put on his uni and get out there?


----------



## blinkofaneye (Mar 3, 2004)

rlucas said "Well lets ask the SKiles apologists some questions. Not one has answered any of the questionings pertaining to reality. how do the SKiles apologists answer the question regarding Skiles substitution patterns? Or answer the questions about airing his dirty laundry in the public? Or answer the question about his lack of adjustments at halftime? Or his complete lack of an offensive philosophy? Its always just blame the players. But is this guy providing anything sembling leadership? Id like to hear what the Skiles fans think. They like to create threads about Nonissues like this and point at guys like Curry and Erob, who are both playing pretty good, but dont want to talk about the bottom lines. The bottom line is that we are not a better ball team then the one that ended last year. And outside of a very bad trade, Jwill and a coaching change, nothing has changed much. So how do you guys answer that? Let me guess, by blaming Jamal, Eddie and Eddy? Thats always the easy answer, but not always the correct one either" 

Great questions!! I'd like to hear some pro Skiles people answer this one. 

I am personally so sick of all these other issues in the media phones, shorts, conditioning etc. They are all excuses for the team with the worst roster in the NBA and a incompetent GM and a coach who will never take the blame for anything. NO EXCUSES. Right.. My family could have had a great vacation or even 2 with the money wasted on season tickets. I think fans deserve a refund if Skiles and Pax want to play CBA ball. I thought this was the NBA.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Yee Haw!!! This is such fun. You're assuming I'm a Skiles apologist. I'm simply pointing out that he wasn't mentioned in the article and YOU are the one who brings Skiles name into this.
> ...


Of course your entitled to your views. And I mean no ill will towards you. But I still have some questions and Id like to have them answered by someone who supports the guy. If that is you, great. but it doesnt matter. And still no one bothers to answer the questions. They assume Skiles is great and a great coach. Well, here is another question. Why didnt anyone else bother to even interview him after his stint in Phoenix? No one seems to think much of him, but we are supposed to trust that he knows what he is doing? 

Also for the record, I said this was a non issue and ridiculous to go after Curry in the first place. I may have used Skiles name, but I assuming its his stupid rules. And its pretty certain that he leaks stuff like this. Afterall, he leaks everything else. 

And lastly, if anyone reads my posts, I bash the players plenty. I go after Crawford, Chandler, erob and others. But the fact is, the coaching staff is not putting these guys in a place to succeed either. and its Paxs job to bring in the right players. and its skiles job to put in a system conducive to his players. Can anyone honestly say either guy has done their job?

Again, this is directed at the Skiles apologists. Not really at you FlFlash unless you consider yourself one. And its not even an argument. its a legit question and one id like to hear an answer on.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Well lets ask the SKiles apologists some questions. Not one has answered any of the questionings pertaining to reality. how do the SKiles apologists answer the question regarding Skiles substitution patterns? Or answer the questions about airing his dirty laundry in the public? Or answer the question about his lack of adjustments at halftime? Or his complete lack of an offensive philosophy? Its always just blame the players. But is this guy providing anything sembling leadership? Id like to hear what the Skiles fans think.


"Pink Floyd", Bill "Cartwrong" and now Skiles…yes rlucas this is the coaches fault…and our players are 100% pro and innocent…


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ys*



> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> What did Skiles have to do with this? First of all, the cell phone rule is very common across the league. Secondly, no team is going to permit one of their players to sit on the bench during the game in a T-shirt and jeans. And Curry knows this. Please stop blaming Skiles for Curry's childish and irresponsible behavior.


I've learned to take things as seriously as management and the coaching staff take them--not this board, not the media.

I'm willing to think Eddy thought he'd be able to play in the game, and so didn't carry a suit for sitting on the bench. And as the phone incident, it's easy to forget to turn it off.

This blame belongs on E-Robs head for being a goof-ball.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> "Pink Floyd", Bill "Cartwrong" and now Skiles…yes rlucas this is the coaches fault…and our players are 100% pro and innocent…


Well we can see the easy answer has been answered again. Its just blame the players I see. But................

where have I said that the players are 100% innocent or pro? And why is it so hard to answer the questions? Is it because Skiles also doesnt know what he is doing? I mean, c'mon, someone answer the questions. I want to have an intelligent debate with someone, but no one wants to step up to the plate. And i said debate, not argument.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> .... I like the fact that Erobbery was the caller...kids and their electronics...
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is; Eddy was on the bike trying to get ready for the game and a player that had no intension on playing was screwing w/ him.
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> I'm loving it that folks are blaming Skiles for all of this and he isn't even mentioned in the article. There isn't a single instance of Skiles name. Kendall Gill called Curry out. Not Scott Skiles. But, of course those of you with your agendas have to read into a situation something which isn't there to suit your own points of view rather than taking things at face value.


Outstanding.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blinkofaneye</b>!
> rlucas said "Well lets ask the SKiles apologists some questions. Not one has answered any of the questionings pertaining to reality. how do the SKiles apologists answer the question regarding Skiles substitution patterns? Or answer the questions about airing his dirty laundry in the public? Or answer the question about his lack of adjustments at halftime? Or his complete lack of an offensive philosophy? Its always just blame the players. But is this guy providing anything sembling leadership? Id like to hear what the Skiles fans think. They like to create threads about Nonissues like this and point at guys like Curry and Erob, who are both playing pretty good, but dont want to talk about the bottom lines. The bottom line is that we are not a better ball team then the one that ended last year. And outside of a very bad trade, Jwill and a coaching change, nothing has changed much. So how do you guys answer that? Let me guess, by blaming Jamal, Eddie and Eddy? Thats always the easy answer, but not always the correct one either"
> 
> Great questions!! I'd like to hear some pro Skiles people answer this one.


I'll take a whack at this and I answer this from a coaching/managerial perspective and not necessarily as a Skiles "apologist".

His substitution patterns: I'm not sure what the question is here. His patterns are better than Cartwrights. I would hazzard to guess the guy is simply trying to find five guys on any given night that are going to put out effort. The problem that he faces is that he never knows who is going to show up and who isn't. Hinrich plays heavy minutes because he's dependable. I'm sure he'd much rather play E-Rob and even Pippen (but he can't) but he simply can't tell if they're going to put forth more than the minimal effort. It puts a coach in a difficult position because it looks like he's putting guys in simply out of desparation and I suppose that's partially true. He just want't players to play hard. I don't find that as being all that unreasonable given that most of these players will make more in three or four years than the average american adult will earn in their entier 30 or 40 year working career.

Airing his dirty laundry in public: Again, what dirty laundry? His comments about the teams overall condition? Hell, Rose and Marshall confirmed this when they said they couldn't keep up with Raptor practices. Seems pretty true to me. From a motivational standpoint it seems like he's trying to get thru to these guys. You also make it sound like that is all he does is complain. There have been plenty of compliments of players but, of course, they have no weight because then you wouldn't have any point. If anything I would think this is more a Pax issue than Skiles.

Lack of halftime adjustments: What lack? See, I think you folks are simply looking for things that aren't there. I don't have the statistics but in at least half the games of the Skiles era, the Bulls have held a lead in the fourth or at least been tied. That tells me that they're playing decent past the half. What does happen is that they don't finish games off. I will cite coaching as being somewhat responsible for this. I also hold the players responsible for breaking whatever offense set is being run and freelancing during crucial points of the game. It is up to the coach to reign the players in and I don't think Skiles has been all that effective in that role. It's also the players responsibility to run the offense that has been decided upon and not force up poor shots.

Lack of an offensive philosphy: What, exactly, did you expect. They guy comes in one-fourth of the way into a season and has to completly scrap the triangle (which everyone applauded) but has no time to install anything else. Most of the key players on this team still don't know how to properly run a simple pick and roll. As a coach this will severly limit what you can and cannot do on the floor. Skiles has put in about seven "standard" offensive NBA sets because right now that's all that some of these guys can handle. I'm willing to give him an incomplete on this because he hasn't had proper time to work over plays and sets in practice. Let's see what the summer has in store.

No one interviewing him: I don't have an answer for that. I'm not Scott Skiles. Maybe he just needed to be away from the game for a while. Perhaps he was just too invested in Pheonix and that's part of the reason he stepped down. I think it takes a brave person wo walk away from something that they passionatly believe in because they know that they're not helping things. I could ask why hasn't Mike Fratello hooked on with anybody? He's had his name out there for years. There are any number of reasons for this.

I'm sure none of these "responses" come close to satisfying those of the "Skiles is the AntiChrist" society. They're really not supposed to. It's simply my view of what I think. As a coach he's been put between a rock and a hard place. He's got very talented players who don't have much heart and don't put forth maximum efforts night in and night out. Then he's got not so talented players who bust their asses night in and night out. Neither group is going to win many games because the talented guys just don't give enough of themselves and the no-talent guys simply aren't good enough. I don't envy Skiles one iota. I understand what he's trying to do it's just a damn difficult position to be in.

Well, I gotta company to run and meetings to get to. Peace!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

By accident I mixed Miles' Davis' "Solar" on my winamp with Rooney's "I'm a Terrible Person" on my other media player. Didn't sound half bad. 

Woops wrong thread. 

I mean, Skiles, yeah he sucks, yeah.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, fl_flash great posts.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> That seemed strange to me too. The logical thing going through my mind was that Curry _thought_ he would be in uniform, if not playing. The article even said he was on the bike loosening up because he thought he was trying to get ready for the game.
> 
> Why is Skiles being mentioned? Because if you read between the lines, it's hard to imagine him not being involved... otherwise why wouldn't Eddy just put on his uni and get out there?


Dan, I was thinking the same think when I saw your post. 

Are Pax and Skiles trying to make these guys look bad?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll take a whack at this and I answer this from a coaching/managerial perspective and not necessarily as a Skiles "apologist".
> ...


substitution patterns. how come Dupree plays in the 4th quarter of a handful of games when he hasnt played any at the rest of the game? jamal and eddy, eddy in particular, have sat out plenty of 4th quarters when they needed scoring down the stretch. And of course, I have counted 4 4man + mass substitutions which we blasted Floyd for, so why shouldnt it apply to him? This doesnt take into account the rotating dog house. How can a player like Erob go from playing pretty well to not playing at all?

Skiles wasnt even interviewed for a job during his hiatus from the game. He wasnt even rumored for a job. Reason being is that no one thought he was A) much of a coach or B) temperment issues. So far, it looks like either could be true. As for your Fratello comparison, Fratello has interviewed numerous times for jobs during his time away from coaching, and has been rumored to be off to other places. 

offensive philosophy. I agree to a degree. but with all the talk of conditioning, I look at the sets that we run and know why we burn out at the end of games. And its the same offense that was in Phoenix during his time there. its create everything on the dribble, very little off the ball movement, no easy buckets and in our case, alot of just dumping the ball into the post. There is zero spacing. instead of *****ing to the press every 3 seconds, maybe he ought to teach whoever we have at the 3 how to give a post player room to operate?

Airing your dirty laundry in the public. Here is a guy who came in, whiped a blackboard clean and said he was coming in with a "clean slate". within 3 days, he had benched Crawford, deemed Curry as out of shape and said everyone was out of shape. Well, sounds like he didnt have a clean slate to me. And instead of working on putting in sets, he just complains and complains and complains. its old. and true leaders dont whine to the press

adjustments. We come out of the 3rd quarter flat. Always do. That happened during the BC era as well. But good coaches come out with an adjustment. look at the Lakers for instance. The first 3 minutes of the third quarters, they take over. Thats Phil. Us? no way. and the games we have lost down the stretch are really not his fault though. Most of those games, better teams are just allowing us to hang around for the fun of it. And they put us away when they have too. thats more of a talent issue then a coaching issue. thought there was a game against Washington where we havd a sizable first half lead and got crushed in the second half

As for the Skiles BC comparisons. one guy was at 250 and the other is around 290. But BC had to take the west coast trip so I dont see any difference. So we pay 2 pretty bad coaches is the end result since BC is guaranteed through next year. Nothing done. 

At the end of the day, what I want to see out of a head coach is originality and out of the box thinking. I want to see offensive sets that are creative and original. I want to see defensive gimics that take teams out of their sets. I want a disciplined team, on the court, that hits their free throws, makes the extra pass, plays with poise at the end of tight games and can beat you in a multitude ways. Now I ask, has Skiles implemented any of these things?


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> At the end of the day, what I want to see out of a head coach is originality and out of the box thinking. I want to see offensive sets that are creative and original. I want to see defensive gimics that take teams out of their sets. I want a disciplined team, on the court, that hits their free throws, makes the extra pass, plays with poise at the end of tight games and can beat you in a multitude ways. Now I ask, has Skiles implemented any of these things?


You can have Porsche engine in Chevy cavalier, but it doesn’t mean that you will break speed record…You will need better tires, breaks steering system and etc. You see engine is not enough…


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> You can have Porsche engine in Chevy cavalier, but it doesn’t mean that you will break speed record…You will need better tires, breaks steering system and etc. You see engine is not enough…


and whose fault is that? Hmmm, that one is on Pax and Krause to a lesser degree


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> and whose fault is that? Hmmm, that one is on Pax and Krause to a lesser degree


IMO 99% on Krause. I need more time to judge Pax-man.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> IMO 99% on Krause. I need more time to judge Pax-man.


7 or 8 of these guys are Paxs guys. So he has to be to blame. Plus he chose to keep Krauses center pieces, therefor alleviating Krause of a ton of the blame


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought it was hilarious that ERob was the one who called him.

I think Dan and MikeDC are probably on the fringes of what the real story in all of this is. It appears as if he was planning on playing, and then was held out unexpectedly. My theory is that Kendall ratted him out, and Skiles sat him.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 7 or 8 of these guys are Paxs guys. So he has to be to blame. Plus he chose to keep Krauses center pieces, therefor alleviating Krause of a ton of the blame


Paxson couldn’t start the season from waiving Curry, Crawford and Chandler…everyone (even me) was 100% sure about their “potential” before start of the season (however I was with DaBullz after first regular game).


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> substitution patterns. how come Dupree plays in the 4th quarter of a handful of games when he hasnt played any at the rest of the game? jamal and eddy, eddy in particular, have sat out plenty of 4th quarters when they needed scoring down the stretch. And of course, I have counted 4 4man + mass substitutions which we blasted Floyd for, so why shouldnt it apply to him? This doesnt take into account the rotating dog house. How can a player like Erob go from playing pretty well to not playing at all?
> ...


Going over the whole previous part of your response is pointless. You reply as I'd expect you to. My question to you pertains to the bolded part of your response. I ask of you, have the players played any differently? Why do you only cite the coach and not the players? Is Skiles the one on the floor shooting the free throws? I wish he was 'cause he'd make more of them than Curry, JYD, Davis,etc. Wanna know why? Because Scott Skiles worked on free throw shooting when he was a player. WOW! What a concept! You want that extra pass? Ask the players why they don't make the extra pass then? Why must you assume it's the coaches fault all the time? He can't be out there playing the game also. At some point in time the players have to have a share in the responsibility. 

Which one is it? The Chicken or the Egg? Apparently somebody has to be at fault for this mess. I say we scramble the eggs. Take the chicken out back, lop off it's head and have dinner and then take a blow torch to the entire farm.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Which one is it? The Chicken or the Egg? Apparently somebody has to be at fault for this mess. I say we scramble the eggs. Take the chicken out back, lop off it's head and have dinner and then take a blow torch to the entire farm.


Hilarious…:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Going over the whole previous part of your response is pointless. You reply as I'd expect you to. My question to you pertains to the bolded part of your response. I ask of you, have the players played any differently? Why do you only cite the coach and not the players? Is Skiles the one on the floor shooting the free throws? I wish he was 'cause he'd make more of them than Curry, JYD, Davis,etc. Wanna know why? Because Scott Skiles worked on free throw shooting when he was a player. WOW! What a concept! You want that extra pass? Ask the players why they don't make the extra pass then? Why must you assume it's the coaches fault all the time? He can't be out there playing the game also. At some point in time the players have to have a share in the responsibility.
> ...


i dont like the players and blame them. but look at the system. how can you make the extra pass when the guy is 2 feet away from you. Why isnt our coach working on spacing? oh because he is complaining to the press. why is conditioning an issue, cause we have an offense that doesnt create easy buckets. So I ask you, what exactly has Skiles brought to the table? I mean, I dont see any adjustments at half. I dont see us playing our best players. Its easy for you to support Skiles, but what do you do when you pay a couple of grand for season tickets and then watch Skiles intentionally tank games. And dont tell me is putting his best foot forward.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This is why it's hard to blame players. . .

In this business the only person who's job is safe for a few years, especially in this organization is the general manager and coach. Players can be gone via trade or waive. 

So it's management and coach's job to get the best players and the best out of those players while they're here and make them happy. Or else we're screwed (again). This is a game of superstars and pumping them up to play, not a teaching team values that will be there with you for life type of game.

But Skiles and Pax make it seem as though these players work for them (it should sort of be that way). This type of mentality might have been able to stick when we were winners, but not so as the losingest team over 5 years.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Eddy Curry rode a stationary bicycle, warming up for a game in which he didn't play, when his cell phone rang inside the Bulls' locker room Wednesday night.
> 
> That's taboo, per team rules. Ten seconds later, it rang again.
> ...



OMG!!!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> -I saw Eddy dressed in full getup run out there for like 2 seconds run across the lane, then back into the locker room...????


So he actually was dressed and ready to go. 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83192&forumid=27


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

next time ERob has his cell phone in his hands in the locker room, I want Pax to call his cell phone and tell him his *** has been FIRED! Would that be great or what? Salary cap be damned, I want him off this team.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Curry, clearly embarrassed, complied. But Curry couldn't help stifling a laugh when he discovered who claimed to be calling—*Eddie Robinson*, from the other side of the room.
> 
> 
> And as for Robinson, this appears to be just another example of a player who once he got his nice contract could care less about where his team is headed.


Slug at his best... :sigh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont like the players and blame them. but look at the system. how can you make the extra pass when the guy is 2 feet away from you. Why isnt our coach working on spacing? oh because he is complaining to the press. why is conditioning an issue, cause we have an offense that doesnt create easy buckets. So I ask you, what exactly has Skiles brought to the table? I mean, I dont see any adjustments at half. I dont see us playing our best players. Its easy for you to support Skiles, but what do you do when you pay a couple of grand for season tickets and then watch Skiles intentionally tank games. And dont tell me is putting his best foot forward.


Arrgggg. I hate this message board sometimes. I had a nice long, hopefully well thought out response and then I hit the reply button and it had timed out on the connection and I hadn't pasted the response into memory. Now it's gone! I don't have time to retype it all. It was a pretty good reply too! More food for thought. 

Well, I've enjoyed going back and forth with ya RLucas but I've not the time so I guess I'll just have to let this one die. Too bad. I was on a rare roll today!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Arrgggg. I hate this message board sometimes. I had a nice long, hopefully well thought out response and then I hit the reply button and it had timed out on the connection and I hadn't pasted the response into memory. Now it's gone! I don't have time to retype it all. It was a pretty good reply too! More food for thought.
> ...


Flash, good debate. and I appreciate that. nice and clean. And I am happy to debate with you anytime.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> So he actually was dressed and ready to go.
> ...



Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The whole thing about Eddy dressing/not dressing for the game is puzzling to me. He came out in uniform and then went back in the locker room? Something is weird about that.

As to the lockerroom antics, I am completely against Eddy and Eddie on this one.

If this was the championship Bulls or another established team, nobody would care about a silly cellphone prank. It would be funny.

But this is the baby Bulls -- a team that can't get the basics.

Think back to school -- an honors class may have more freedom because the teacher knows the kids will get what they need to get done done.

The Sweathog class needs to have stricter enforcement of rules because its hard enough to get the dummies to show up, let alone get something accomplished.

So it is with the Bulls. Until they, as a team, can get their heads out of their you-know-what's, and play basketball in a professional manner, the organization should be strict about details. Learning to wear your uniform properly, learning to abide by team rules, the focus and discipline to accomplish these minor things should not need to be taught to grown men, but it is apparent the Bulls as a team have not learned even these basics. 

To me, any hint of clowning around before, during or after games or before, during or after practice is unacceptable, when the team is so utterly incapable of performing at a professional level, as we witnessed last night.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Before 02 draft, no Bulls fan would consider to trade TC and EC for that #1 pick(Huston would have accepted that most likely). Looking back now, even TC+EC+#2 pick for Yao Ming would have been a good trade.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Props to Kendall for setting it straight with Eddy. This would be a non-issue for a disciplined team like the Pistons. they work hard and so they are allowed a little bit of fun. Not so for this team. This is the *LAST* team that should have this type of stuff going on. Erob is not a good influence on the 3 C's, Hinrich, Jeffries, and other young players on this team. Skiles has a laundry list of things that are wrong with this team and this is just the tip of the iceberg I bet.

I feel sorry for what Cartwright went through and what Skiles is going through now.

btw you think Erob got that cell from Best Buy?


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> The whole thing about Eddy dressing/not dressing for the game is puzzling to me. He came out in uniform and then went back in the locker room? Something is weird about that.
> 
> As to the lockerroom antics, I am completely against Eddy and Eddie on this one.
> ...


I don't agree. I think *every* team needs the occasional locker room joke or what have you during the course of a season, perhaps even moreso in the case of a sadsack team like the Bulls, and in cases such as last night where perhaps a team's confidence is shaken after a couple of tough losses. Sometimes you need to lighten the mood, especially with young guys whose level of confidence is easily lowered.

I'd understand if it was in the middle of a meeting or even the shootaround, something that can have a tangible effect on the game. But in that type of situation, its ok to sit back and stare into space, but not to play a little joke?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shoprite</b>!
> Before 02 draft, no Bulls fan would consider to trade TC and EC for that #1 pick(Huston would have accepted that most likely). Looking back now, even TC+EC+#2 pick for Yao Ming would have been a good trade.


Actually, I specifically remember bringing up the idea of trading Curry for the rights to Yao (and being insulted in any number of ways)


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well at least now that the we know the facts some of you can stop blaming ERob for this thing...

"For the record, Eddie Robinson didn't call Eddy Curry before Wednesday's loss in Detroit, as Robinson jokingly claimed, but coach Scott Skiles supported Kendall Gill's angry order to Curry to shut his cell phone off."


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Well at least now that the we know the facts some of you can stop blaming ERob for this thing...
> 
> "For the record, Eddie Robinson didn't call Eddy Curry before Wednesday's loss in Detroit, as Robinson jokingly claimed, but coach Scott Skiles supported Kendall Gill's angry order to Curry to shut his cell phone off."


*"...as Robinson jokingly claimed..."*

Did he, or did he not bring it upon himself? Or are you suggesting that Bulls fans should have known better?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha. There's not much to smile about this year. But the tomfoolerly of Eddie Robinson is one of them.

Haha. You got us Eddie. Good one.:clown:


----------

